# Shreveport-Bossier field trial



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

open 1st series is a quad. 
mark 1- long retired thrown left to right
mark 2- thrown right to left and retired
mark 3 -thrown right to left. mark 2 and 3 are very tight.
mark 4- flyer about 100degrees to the right in a field thrown right to left.
had multiple no birds to start, saw one really good job, and several handles and pops.
long retired left mark,middle left retired, middle right then flyer to right




qual was a triple. left retired about 320 i was told. middle bird thrown right to left about 150 then flyer thrown right to left about 90-100.


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Any updates re how many called back?


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

unofficial callbacks to the AM Land blind (I am back home already, not good . Just talk to my Dad on the phone. Dad said: 
2, 6, 7, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 17, 18, 20, 24, 25, 28, 32, 33, 35, 36, 37, 38, 40, 41. 

Lucky was out in the first series of the open and am. But, I thought the tests were really good and very fair. 
Love the little "blind" drawing my the Qual judges. 
We had a good time. 
May the best dogs win and thank you Shreveport Bossier for putting on the trial !!!!!!!


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

good luck finest #32 and sharon #24


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Any more news about the Open? Did they finish the land blind today? The water blind?


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

*** UNOFFICIAL**** Call backs to 3rd series, the land blind

25 Dogs

Starting 3rd series with dog 64

1, 2, 3, 8, 10, 17, 20, 27, 31, 33, 35, 37, 41, 47, 55, 56, 57, 60, 62, 63, 64, 65, 74, 78, 82

25 Dogs


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

I got this news second hand. I'm not at the trial today.

Am going to WB
6, 7, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 17, 18, 20, 25, 28, 35, 37, 38, 41



Open going to the water marks
12 Dogs, starting with 31

1, 2, 31, 33, 37, 41, 47, 56, 57, 64, 78, 82 


Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

I got this text for the Am 4th series.

6 leo
7 trip
10 sugar
12 briley
13 jake
15 buster
20 risen
28 shade
35 brody
38 henry
41 joy

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Any open results or qualifying results?? Thanks for any info.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

capflyfish said:


> Any open results or qualifying results?? Thanks for any info.


Qual from memory...
1. 1
2. 30
3. 35
4. 9
RJ 3 and 
5jams (can't remember all)

Milligan won the open with Leo (titled and qualified for Nat'l) and RJ with Mickey
Sorry that's all I have

Congrats to all who placed and finished


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

congrats Evan Thamesand all the others that places and to Tim and Leo for the natl qulifying.


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats Tim for winning the Open and qualifying NRC with Leo. Larry Anderson Open 4th with Gator and Bob Starford for AM win, AFC and NARC qualified with Henry.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

how many dogs does that make Tim have qualified for the Natl now? remember running derbies against Leo and he was such a nice dog.


----------



## blklab35 (Oct 7, 2008)

Tim and Leo did a great job. It was a pleasure judging them all weekend. Tim only has Leo going to Nationals. The other dog is injured


----------



## blklab35 (Oct 7, 2008)

A big congrats to my husband. He took 2nd in the AM with my baby girl Briley


----------



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

Way to go Doug and Briley!


----------

